# Spy Hunter



## MrTAToad (Nov 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if the PPC version of Spy Hunter (the 3D one - originally released by Aspyr), runs at an acceptable speed on an Intel iMac ?


----------



## MrTAToad (Dec 16, 2006)

Spy Hunter does work on OS X - unfortunately the ingame animations wont display (just get a white screen) - the rest of the game works okay though.


----------

